# Definititve or PSB system?



## purdom1 (Feb 18, 2011)

I am looking for a good surround stereo system. I have been looking at the Definitive BP8060ST,(maybe BP8080)
& the psb Image series with there T-6 towers. Both systems sound GREAT.....
Does anyone know, or have an opinion on the two brands. which one is better????

Thank You 
Darrell


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

You should listen to both and let your ears decide. The question your asking is a kin to "What kind of ice cream is better: Chocolate or Vanilla?"

The answer is Chocolate, by the way.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to HTS,

If you look at my Signature you can see that I'm a proud owner of last generation Images, I really can't comment on the Def Techs since I haven't had the chance to listen to them. I have heard the T6 and I'm impressed with them they share the same woofers and tweeters as the Synchrony line personally I would that the T6 over the Imagine T. The mid-range sound a better on the T6 it might be because it's a 3-way and Imagine T is a 2.5 way.


----------



## purdom1 (Feb 18, 2011)

Thank You for the advise. Yes the psb's do sound great. They could improve on there looks a little.
Never actually heard the T-6, only the T-5 & they sounded great!


----------



## purdom1 (Feb 18, 2011)

Thank You Eugovector.....I wish I could listen to both sets of speakers in the same room. I could make a decision then. but that didn't happen.....yea I would pick the chocolate also. 
:T


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

My opinion does not mean much to your ears but, I'd go with PSB. Many people love Bi-Di Polar speakers and you can count me as one of them but, I'm not fond of Di or Bi-Polar main or center speakers.


----------



## CHESSNUT9355 (Mar 22, 2011)

purdom1 said:


> I am looking for a good surround stereo system. I have been looking at the Definitive BP8060ST,(maybe BP8080)
> & the psb Image series with there T-6 towers. Both systems sound GREAT.....
> Does anyone know, or have an opinion on the two brands. which one is better????
> 
> ...


Have you made your decision yet on which systems to pick?? Although it all boils down finally to your aural sense/choice, I've had the opportunity to try out both systems and opted for the Def Techs. My reasons are: you get stereo subs, with it's new tech on the 8060 or 8080s, you'll get pinpoint imaging and the openess of bipolars..


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I agree with the above posters about letting your ears decide, personally i'd go for the PSB's, I like the choice in the drivers selected over the Definitives.:T


Oh, i also agree with Marshall on the Ice cream, Chocolate is better.:bigsmile:


----------



## hearingspecialist (Mar 15, 2010)

ummm, chocolate (like theres even a remote chance)

My 2 cents: I dig the Def Techs because of the Bi-Polar thing happening. The built in subs are a bonus and maybe better in the wifey department when it comes to those women in our life that call the shots. Your other option presents fantastic products and quality for sure! To me though they are so different in how they deliver their sound. Both have great crossover components, I dig how they both look, but the built in subs may be your factor for choosing. If you have existing subs, go with PSB. If the wife factor is a factor she may approve more of the Def Techs because of smaller footprint. Bi-polar setups can sound incredible when executed correctly and for HT may provide more dynamic point source listening pleasure.

But heh, what do I know I'm just a Hearing Specialist...:T

Also, it may be the Vicodin I just pobbed from going to the dentist yesterday too... dumb dentist!!!


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I like the opinion of the subs being right in the cabinet and saving space all in one shot and possibly keeping everyone in the home happy.:sn:


----------

